# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Turkey & Beans

## Hypertrophy

Here's what i do.
Cook extra lean ground turkey in a pan. Fry it, but just use a little water.
Then add a can of Bush's baked bean.
Mix it all togather.
It is very good, i have several friends that eat it now.

----------


## pvgirl08

Yup it sure is good. But the smell of it when you take it out of the fridge and open the container is nasty. But it's healthy and tastes good. Thanks for the idea hypertrophy! hehe

----------

